# fetal renal pelvis dilatation



## lmcenter (Nov 10, 2011)

What ICD-9 code do you use for fetal renal pelvis dilatation?

Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 10, 2011)

656.83


----------



## cjbrock (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cpc*

655.83


----------



## ajs (Nov 28, 2011)

lmcenter said:


> What ICD-9 code do you use for fetal renal pelvis dilatation?
> 
> Thanks!



Need more description of the situation.  Is this stated to be affecting the management of the mom, or is it just a fetal condition that is noted?


----------

